# Towing Outback Sydney 31rqs



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

This is my first post, even though we've owned our 2002 28BHS Outback for 4 years. We'd like to trade up to the Outback Sydney 31RQS with the quad bunks in the back. We currently tow with a 2003 Chevy Suburban 1500 4 wd, with the Vortec 5300, 5.3 liter V8 engine, final drive ratio 3.42:1 - 4.10:1. The owner's manual says we can tow up to 8100 lbs. The Sydney is 7200 lbs. We have no problems towing our current Outback, which is 5200 lbs dry. Our suburban has no problems pulling our current unit uphills, and we never have problems with sway. My question is to the owners of the 31RQS, what do you tow with and do you have any problems? We really want to stay with an outback, but need the extra beds in the back as our family has grown in the past year!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh boy...I would not attempt the 31 RQS with a 1/2 ton truck. Just ask mswalt. You'll need a 3/4 ton minimum for that puppy.

Randy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

lucybell said:


> This is my first post, even though we've owned our 2002 28BHS Outback for 4 years. We'd like to trade up to the Outback Sydney 31RQS with the quad bunks in the back. We currently tow with a 2003 Chevy Suburban 1500 4 wd, with the Vortec 5300, 5.3 liter V8 engine, final drive ratio 3.42:1 - 4.10:1. The owner's manual says we can tow up to 8100 lbs. The Sydney is 7200 lbs. We have no problems towing our current Outback, which is 5200 lbs dry. Our suburban has no problems pulling our current unit uphills, and we never have problems with sway. My question is to the owners of the 31RQS, what do you tow with and do you have any problems? We really want to stay with an outback, but need the extra beds in the back as our family has grown in the past year!
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> [snapback]81062[/snapback]​


So, are your rears 3.42's or 4.10's? Big difference, did I miss something? I would say 3/4 plus, but we'll let others chime in!

Good Luck and Welcome!

Tim


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

We have a 2004 1500 Suburban with 3.73's and a 2005 28rs-ds. I have wieghed it and we are right at the 13,000 GCWR. The trailer that you are talking about is even heavier. Our Burb gets the job done, but that is about all that I can say about it. I would definitely look at a bigger tow vehicle.
Rich


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Our 31RQS as it stands with our stuff and no water in the tanks is a tad under 8300 pounds. Our Titan does a great job with it, but it is as large as we could ever pull with the Titan. The Hensley setup we have helps. It's a huge trailer. You have the wheelbase for it, but I'm not so sure about the burb having the engine to do it and you being happy with the results. A good WD system would help with sway. If it was me and you absolutely want the 31RQS, look into a little stronger TV.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I pull our 31rqs with an excursion. you have the wheelbase but power could be an issue. My father pulls the same weight trailer with 1/2 ton truck. But hills are slow going. I hate waiting at the top for him.


----------



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> lucybell said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first post, even though we've owned our 2002 28BHS Outback for 4 years.Â We'd like to trade up to the Outback Sydney 31RQS with the quad bunks in the back.Â We currently tow with a 2003 Chevy Suburban 1500 4 wd, with the Vortec 5300, 5.3 liter V8 engine, final drive ratio 3.42:1 - 4.10:1.Â The owner's manual says we can tow up to 8100 lbs.Â The Sydney is 7200 lbs.Â We have no problems towing our current Outback, which is 5200 lbs dry. Our suburban has no problems pulling our current unit uphills, and we never have problems with sway. My question is to the owners of the 31RQS, what do you tow with and do you have any problems?Â We really want to stay with an outback, but need the extra beds in the back as our family has grown in the past year!Â
> ...


My husband's name is also Tim! Well I asked him what the rear ratio is and he said he's not sure. Exactly where do I find that info? We have the Z71 package on the Suburban, not sure what that entails either. Guess I should call the dealership.







I know we overpack our Outback now and it probably weighs about 6200 lbs. loaded. We've never had a problem towing up the hills, in fact it doesn't feel like there is anything behind us at all. I think I'll wait a year and email Outback in the hopes they'll come up with a quad bunk floor plan in the lighter models. For now, the little one only needs a place for her portacrib!


----------



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

KRKarnes said:


> I pull our 31rqs with an excursion. you have the wheelbase but power could be an issue. My father pulls the same weight trailer with 1/2 ton truck. But hills are slow going. I hate waiting at the top for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. My parents have a Kountry Aire fifth wheel and have trouble pulling it up hills. Thanks for the input!


----------



## lucybell (Feb 13, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Oh boy...I would not attempt the 31 RQS with a 1/2 ton truck. Just ask mswalt. You'll need a 3/4 ton minimum for that puppy.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]81065[/snapback]​


I looked for mswalt's post on the matter. Did he have a lot of problems towing with a 1/2 ton? Think we will wait a year to decide on a bigger towing vehicle, or hope that Outback comes out with a quad bunk in the lighter model. I haven't found anything else that compares to the Outback, and I like mine a lot, even though it's got a bubble on the front (heard that was a problem with a lot of the campers when they first came out).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You COULD pull the 31RQS with your current Suburban, but you need to decide if you SHOULD.

We'll give you all the advise we can (unfortunately, not what you wanted to hear) but in the end its up to you.

Guessing you have a large family, as you mentioned the need for the "bunk house", which was the same thing that sold me on the 28RSS.

Now, I had a 2000 Ford Expedition (paid off) and after a LOT of thinking it over I decided money is a renewable resource and my family isn't. Their safety outweighed the additional 4 years of payments on the 3/4 ton Suburban.


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

I think it's a little big for your Suburban, my old truck had the same tow rating as your TV and I would never try to tow that much. We upgraded our TV for that reason.

gcat


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

lucybell,

I wouldn't even dream of pulling my 31 with my old 1500 Suburban! I had enough trouble with the 26 going up some hills. My view is "more truck is better!"

The 31 is one big trailer and you need more truck than the 1/2 ton to get it where you want to go, especially if you're going up any hills.

I know, I know, there's always someone who is doing it with a smaller TV, and not having any problems, but IMHO, better safe than sorry!

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

lucybell said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > lucybell said:
> ...


Inside the glove box is a list of codes. There is one for the rear.

Did you look at the 28RSDS. We just upgraded to that quad bunk model. Great floor plan and weighs about the same as your current rig. We were going to move up to a 5er, but realized that we were under trucked. I would have never imagined that my 2500HD was not enough.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oliver 550 (Jan 4, 2005)

Look in the glovebox and see if you have any of the codes below:

C5W GVWR, 7000 lbs. (3175 kg)
C5Z GVWR, 7200 lbs. (3266 kg)
C6P GVWR, 8600 lbs. (3901 kg)

*GT4 Rear axle, 3.73 ratio
GT5 Rear axle, 4.10 ratio*

Tow ratings from Trailer Life

GCVWR 3:73 7400 LBS
GCVWR 4:10 8400 LBS

Hope this helps.


----------

